

Google’s New Built-from-Scratch Googleplex - periferral
http://www.vanityfair.com/online/daily/2013/02/exclusive-preview-googleplex?mbid=social_twitter

======
tokenadult
Submitted earlier with canonical URL:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5267518>

